# Can I take lactulose in pregnancy?



## Chocoloco (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

I got some lactulose today from the pharmacy as I am in early pregnancy and due to nausea I haven't been eating and drinking as I would normally. I had read about women taking it when pregnant on various forums and the pharmacist didn't ask if I was pregnant, but the leaflet says to check before taking it in pregnancy. Am I ok to take it?

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes, lactulose is fine to take in pregnancy if needed. Bear in mind that you need to take it regularly and with plenty of water for it to work properly. Can take a few days for full effect


----------

